# Info on clubs in MA or RI??



## scottmac019 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, 


Would love to start Shutzhund with my 7 month old Male GSD...does anyone know of any clubs in the MA or RI area?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would check with Kandi at Rokanhaus


----------

